# Recorded shows not playing



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I know there's a thread on this somewhere, couldn't find it. I have several movies that I could watch a month or so ago, but now I get the message not subscribed so it, so won't play. I wasn't subscribed a month ago either. Mostly Momax stuff, that I did subscribe for at least 3 months. Seems a software update must have kicked in? I remember lots of this happening back when hopper first came out, and at the time I wasn't having this issue, or it was related to Ext Drive.

What's the official Dish policy? Is this going to happen if I drop the Blockbuster HD movie channels?


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

OK, discovered the problem, but brings a new question. Turns out the recorded shows that say "sorry not subscribed", are on a Joey in the Bedroom. The same shows have no problems playing from the Living Room Hopper.

1 Hopper, 2 Joey set-up, Joeys are linked and have no issues playing back recorded shows, except some movies on channels now unsubscribed to (but they do play on the hopper). No Ext HD attached. Suggestions?


----------



## hejohnmeyer3 (Apr 15, 2008)

Exact same thing happening to me on a recording; it will play fine on the Hopper, but gives me a "not subscribed to channel" error on the Joey. Odd thing is, I have other recordings off of the same currently unsubscribed channel that work fine on the Joey.
If anyone has a work around to suggest, I too would appreciate it.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Have you guys tried resetting the Hopper and if that doesn't work, the Joey as well?


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

By "reset" do you mean unplug? Or some sort of factory reset where I lose all my favorites? I did do a Joey reboot to no avail. Didn't really want to reboot the Hopper for fear of the problem migrating to it.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

tcatdbs said:


> By "reset" do you mean unplug? Or some sort of factory reset where I lose all my favorites? I did do a Joey reboot to no avail. Didn't really want to reboot the Hopper for fear of the problem migrating to it.


Reset is either by the red button on the receiver or by unplugging. Factory reset reverts all saved changes to what receiver had when installed.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

You can perform a hard reset by unplugging the Hopper from the electrical outlet for 10 seconds. Once the Hopper completes the reboot process, the connection will return to the Joey. Please let me know if you can access the EHD recordings then. Thanks.



tcatdbs said:


> By "reset" do you mean unplug? Or some sort of factory reset where I lose all my favorites? I did do a Joey reboot to no avail. Didn't really want to reboot the Hopper for fear of the problem migrating to it.


----------



## hejohnmeyer3 (Apr 15, 2008)

I tried the hard reboot on both the Joey and Hopper, but the recording still doesn't play on the Joey; (but does play on the Hopper).
And actually, now I can't connect to the GameFinder on the Joey; but can on the Hopper!
The recording not being able to play isn't that big a deal. But, the Thuuz GameFinder app was really useful. I'll be calling Dish support if it doesn't come back soon.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

What SW version is on your Joey? I would also try enabling bridging on your Hopper if you don't have it enabled yet or if you do have it enabled try disabling it and see if that helps with these issues.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

We can send a technician back to check the Node and cabling. He can also replace the Joey if needed. Please let me know. Thanks.



hejohnmeyer3 said:


> I tried the hard reboot on both the Joey and Hopper, but the recording still doesn't play on the Joey; (but does play on the Hopper).
> And actually, now I can't connect to the GameFinder on the Joey; but can on the Hopper!
> The recording not being able to play isn't that big a deal. But, the Thuuz GameFinder app was really useful. I'll be calling Dish support if it doesn't come back soon.


----------



## hejohnmeyer3 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for the help. The GameFinder did come back after about 12 hrs. But it's just one recording that won't play on the Joey; it's not a big enough deal to send a technician, but I appreciate the offer. 
But I will give bridge enabling a try on the Hopper. How do you do that? The originally installer did not leave a manual with me.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

"hejohnmeyer3" said:


> Thanks for the help. The GameFinder did come back after about 12 hrs. But it's just one recording that won't play on the Joey; it's not a big enough deal to send a technician, but I appreciate the offer.
> But I will give bridge enabling a try on the Hopper. How do you do that? The originally installer did not leave a manual with me.


Menu-settings-network setup-broadband-moca from drop down-blue button twice-bridging button-enable-save


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Did the Moca bridge thing, no change. What changes with Moca on or off? Hopper and Joeys see each other either way. Still have 2 movies that don't play on either Joey, but do on the Hopper. Only Momax channel; all other HBO and Max movies (about 30) not subscribed to play fine. Those 2 movies did play on the Joeys before the last software update. Also not a big deal with me unless there's an easy fix.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Bridging enabled will pass the full IP address from the Hopper to the Joey so that you can use Pandora, Facebook and Home Media sharing. With Bridging disabled those features will not work.


----------



## hejohnmeyer3 (Apr 15, 2008)

The recording that wouldn't play earlier, now plays fine. Of course, it was a recording originally done off of Epix, and now it plays fine with the Epix free preview! We'll see if it still plays after the free preview is concluded.

Also, thanks very much for the info on how to bridge enable! Now, I do get the internet functions, etc., over on the Joey. (I sure wish the installer had left a manual for me to go through . . . )


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Here is a link where you can get a copy of the user's manual for the Hopper: http://www.mydish.com/support/manuals

Also, you should be able to continue viewing recorded content after the free preview has concluded. Please let me know if you need further assistance. Thanks.



hejohnmeyer3 said:


> The recording that wouldn't play earlier, now plays fine. Of course, it was a recording originally done off of Epix, and now it plays fine with the Epix free preview! We'll see if it still plays after the free preview is concluded.
> 
> Also, thanks very much for the info on how to bridge enable! Now, I do get the internet functions, etc., over on the Joey. (I sure wish the installer had left a manual for me to go through . . . )


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Another thanks for the bridging info. I've always thought internet only worked on the Hopper connected to the internet... very nice!


----------



## coolman333 (Aug 5, 2016)

my family has the Hopper with sling we recorded some movies over the last free preview from HBO and Cinamax and there movies 
we can't playblack we've reset the super joey but not hard reset the recording will not playback still they don't work on the hopper super joey or joey what do we do


----------



## coolman333 (Aug 5, 2016)

and the hopper and super joey and joey are updated


----------



## coolman333 (Aug 5, 2016)

DVR was online


----------

